# Hi people!  Newly diagnosed Type 2 diabetic here



## Mark Parrott (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello.  This is my first ever post & have found reading this forum very informative.  I was diagnosed with type 2 on Friday.  I went to the doctors on Monday for what possibly was an unrelated problem (a sore tongue for over 3 weeks).  They couldn't find any obvious signs of what was causing it, so they sent me for a blood test.  On Thursday I got a phone call from my doctor to say they were worried about my blood glucose level.  Oddly, this wasn't from my recent blood test (those results weren't back yet) it was from a blood test I had last July!  This made me quite angry because I remember that blood test & was told all was well (it was to check for Rheumatoid Arthritis as I have painful joints).  So I've been diabetic at least since last July (and most likely before) and I didn't know!  My brother is type 2, so I tested my blood glucose on his monitor & it was 20.8!  Anyway, I've seen the diabetic nurse who has done all the blood tests and I get the results next Wednesday and see where we go from there.  When she tested me, I was 12.9.  I've been on a very low carb diet for a couple of days but i'm still 12.9 (tested 2 hours after a scotch egg).  Having a home made curry tonight (with small portion of basmati rice & chapatti made with rye flour) and I'll see what my levels are after that.  It's all very complicated reading all the nutritional labels!  Sorry for going on a bit.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 16, 2016)

Welcome Mark. You are doing the right thing "Low Carbs". Keep a diary of the times you are testing & what you have eaten for the Dr to have a look. Try to be as active as you can to keep bg down.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Mark, welcome to the forum  Very poor that they didn't flag up the diabetes when you had the original tests  Sounds like you have a bit of family experience to draw on, which is good, but anything you are unsure of, please ask away  Many people find that the book Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker is helpful in understanding what it is all about and what to look out for in order to manage it well. Let us know how things go on Wednesday


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 16, 2016)

I've ordered that book after seeing it recommended on here


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've ordered that book after seeing it recommended on here


It ought to be given to every Type 2 at diagnosis!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum. That is a great book. And this forum is great for help and advice.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 16, 2016)

What a faux pas by the surgery and whoever checked the original blood test - there is a VERY big relationship between diabetes and Rheumatoid Arthritis so hence one would assume why they even tested for both in the first place!  (Type 1 and RA are both Auto-immune conditions, as are Hypothyroidism and Coeliac - there are others but these are probably the most common)


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum Mark. You will get plenty of great advise here.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies and support.  I tested my BS 2 hours after my curry last night and I was down to 11.9, so I seem to be doing the right thing.  I didn't have any rice after all, replaced it with sweet bombay potato.  Quick question, should I be testing myself before & after a meal?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks for all the replies and support.  I tested my BS 2 hours after my curry last night and I was down to 11.9, so I seem to be doing the right thing.  I didn't have any rice after all, replaced it with sweet bombay potato.  Quick question, should I be testing myself before & after a meal?


I'd suggest having a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S  - it describes an efficient way to use your meter to determine your tolerances for particular meals - find your 'peaks', and once you have established things you won't need to test as often, just when trying new things and for occasional checks that things are on track


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2016)

Well things aren't quite on track this morning.  BS up to 14.9 after breakfast.  Just had 2 poached eggs on 1 slice of Burgen bread.  I blame the bread.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 17, 2016)

I struggle with the Burgen Bread as well Mark - have a look at HiLow from Sainsbury's - seems to be a bit lower carb.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank Lynn.  Will have a look.


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 17, 2016)

I find Lidl high protein rolls hardly affect my bg!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2016)

I've seen them mentioned on here too, so will check them out.  Last night I had 2 chapattis (made with Rye flour) with my curry & my BS actually went down!  So at least I've found something I can eat


----------



## Carolg (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi mark


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2016)

Down to 11.7 before lunch.  My lowest reading so far


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Mark - welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2016)

Had lunch. 2 corn cakes (lightly salted) with pate.  BG 2 hrs later 13.2.  Higher than I would like, but not the worst.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Had lunch. 2 corn cakes (lightly salted) with pate.  BG 2 hrs later 13.2.  Higher than I would like, but not the worst.


It's a relatively small rise Mark, which is what you are aiming to achieve. Hopefully, if you can get your pre-meal readings to a better level then the post-meal will look a lot more acceptable


----------



## grovesy (Jan 17, 2016)

I use Warburtons/Kingsmill thins and have done for a couple of years. Though not as big as slice of standard bread they are easily filled to make a sandwich .


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm struggling to get it below 11.7 at the moment.  I'm not on meds yet, just diet.  I suppose it will take time.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2016)

Having dinner soon.  Current reading 10.9!  Lowest yet!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 17, 2016)

You seem to be doing something right Mark. Just keep an eye on the carbs and your numbers will come down.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm still a bit confused with BS levels.  Checked after dinner last night (chicken breast marinated a 'Flava-It' hot & spicy marinade) with roasted veg (carrot, sweet potato, red onion, aubergine, courgette) followed by a sugar-free jelly) and it was 13.0, up 2.1 which probably isn't bad, but this morning before eating it only dropped to 11.7.  I was expecting a much lower reading.  Checked an hour later, and it was up to 12.2.  Only had a cup of tea.  Confused .


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm still a bit confused with BS levels.  Checked after dinner last night (chicken breast marinated a 'Flava-It' hot & spicy marinade) with roasted veg (carrot, sweet potato, red onion, aubergine, courgette) followed by a sugar-free jelly) and it was 13.0, up 2.1 which probably isn't bad, but this morning before eating it only dropped to 11.7.  I was expecting a much lower reading.  Checked an hour later, and it was up to 12.2.  Only had a cup of tea.  Confused .


When are you testing in the morning Mark, as soon as you get up or just before you eat - maybe after you have been up and about for a bit? People often experience a rise in levels from getting up to eating - this is known as 'Dawn Phenomenon', and is caused by the liver releasing extra glucose to give you and 'energy boost' to start the day. Unfortunately, as diabetics, we'd rather it wasn't so enthusiastic!  It may be this, or it may simply be that it is still early days for you on your new regime - things can take a while, so patience is required  On the plus side, your pre-and post-meal differences are excellent - great job! Just a case of bringing those baseline figures down. Are you getting some regular exercise in?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for your very informative reply.  That's helped me relax a bit .  My biggest problem in the past was lack of exercise.  My job involved driving all day long so I was doing a lot of sitting.  I am starting to improve my exercise regime, trying to walk as much as I can (not quite up to 30 mins a day but working on it).  I now work from home upcycling furniture, so getting out and doing more exercise will be much easier


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 18, 2016)

Just thought I would report my lowest BS reading so far.  8.1!  This is before din dins.  I'm well pleased!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2016)

Excellent Mark!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 18, 2016)

You're doing great.

You might have a look at reducing the amount of sweet potato- they're not called sweet potato for no reason


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. The two metals I've had sweet potato, it was only half a potato in each meal, but I will avoid them completely tomorrow. There is so much contradictory stuff on what we can and can't eat, but I suppose everyone is different. I'll be back with my after dinner results in an hour


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 18, 2016)

Actually (and somewhat ironically), sweet potato is lower carb than regular potato.  I don't know by how much, however...


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 18, 2016)

http://www.precisionnutrition.com/regular-vs-sweet-potatoes


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 18, 2016)

Interesting reading.  Well, got my after dinner results (roast pork (with crackling), kale, mange tout, courgette, string beans, baby corn & celeriac/sweet potato mash) and it is 10.1.  My lowest after dinner reading yet.  Heading in the right direction!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 18, 2016)

Brilliant! Seems you tolerate sweet potato. I don't tolerate any potato just yet *sigh*


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't tolerate muesli though, even though it was home made.  Thought i'd try some this morning. 9.4 before, 18.6 afterwards! Back down to 12.4 now.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thats a bit of a spike! Im lucky, porridge, muesli and granola are all kind to my levels. Most mornings I have porridge with a couple of spoons of honey granola 9for crunch and sweetness) and I find it will raise my BG levels by 1-2 at the most somedays may even lower it!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 19, 2016)

I will try it again sometime.  May have been an anomaly.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi mike. I find it all confusing as well. Yesterday mini melt down as i expect my BG to be lower. Had all the self doubt blah, blah
Blah. Luckily spoke to a collegue who is long standing type 2. We went over my results,some of what i had been eating etc. Think i am being hard on me with total unrealistic expectations. More relaxed today and being kinder to myself in this hard learning curve.carol


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 20, 2016)

My brother is type 2 but don't see him as a role model. He eats & drinks what he likes, gets through 3 bottles of whiskey a week & after 15 years diagnosed is on the strongest tablets on the market. Insulin will be the next step for him.


----------



## nolly1953 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I don't tolerate muesli though, even though it was home made.  Thought i'd try some this morning. 9.4 before, 18.6 afterwards! Back down to 12.4 now.


A typical portion of muesli probably contains about 30+ g carbs.  Did you check the carb and sugar content?  I have totally stopped cereal for breakfast to good effect.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 24, 2016)

I didn't. As it's home made, would have to check the individual packets and I've thrown them away


----------



## trophywench (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep - that's exactly what you'd have to do Mark - and weigh everything, not just sling it in - as everyone does when you make stuff at home.  Then write it down and add it up - takes the pleasure out of eating it!

Baking isn't quite as bad because although you still have to do it - you only have to weigh and work it out, before you throw it in the oven.  The full frustration of having to do it has faded by the time you eat it usually!

But in both cases - if you make it often enough - you do actually start to remember how many g are in "3 tabs of Greek yoghurt" - or whatever the ingredients are.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 24, 2016)

You could always use myfitnesspal (app and website available).  Using that you can record your food and drink, and it'll calculate the carbs etc.  You can also add recipes, either by adding each ingredient or by url, then again, the website does the calculations.

Once you have recorded something once, it's just a few clicks to add your days' food.  I still keep my food diary, every day, since diagnosis.  It takes moments.

With those sorts of records, you can always check back how things went last time you ate any given thing, if you have an odd reading for no apparent reason.  

This combined with my blood scores really were great tools and data in my early days.  I'm sure it seems a faff, but it really is worth the initial effort.


----------



## nolly1953 (Jan 25, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> I find Lidl high protein rolls hardly affect my bg!


I was unable to find these in my local LIdl.  Could you give me any other product info please?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2016)

Bought some today. They are triangular in shape.


----------



## nolly1953 (Jan 25, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Bought some today. They are triangular in shape.


Thanks - I have found just them on Google images.  There were no rolls labelled as protein rolls in the store but now that I know what I am looking for I should find them okay.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2016)

Well, I had one for my lunch with ham salad in and my BS went down afterwards!


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 25, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I had one for my lunch with ham salad in and my BS went down afterwards!


I'm finding the same thing - it must be because there are so many seeds and very little 'bread'. When stale, they perk up nicely when toasted.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2016)

Might have to make some triangular burgers to put in them


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 25, 2016)

hi mark i was dx as type 2 friday too


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2016)

Bit of a shock, isn't it? This group is amazing though. I've learned so much over the last week or so.


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 25, 2016)

sure is altho ive suspected it a while only mamanged to get dr to check me again cos id had high readings on blood glucose on a frinds metere she lend me from fasting from 8pm the night b4 till 10 am nexk moring my sugars were still 12.6 to 14.1 ( checked 3 times a day for 2 days) im struggling with ehat i cna eat when i was getting them high readings i didnt dare eat!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm following the LCHF diet which a lot recommend on here and it seems to be working. No bread, rice, pasta or potatoes. Though I find Burgen bread is fine and have sweet potatoes instead. Cous cous also seems ok in small portions and is a good rice alternative.


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 25, 2016)

yeah ive heard that to but as i havent got a glucose machine yet well i have the machine but not the strips as the nuse said she cant give me them as she knows my sugars are high so no point testing so i might see if i cna buy some instaed?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh, and plenty of water. Helps to wee out the sugar .


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2016)

I had to buy my own meter and strips.


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 25, 2016)

cool where did you buy them from hun? and yeha i drink loads of water now that was one of my first symptops allways thirtsy x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2016)

Bought mine from Lloyds pharmacy (Accu-Chek Aviva) for 15.99, but the strips are quite pricey (£29 for 50).  I have since been told about the SD Codefree which is available from Amazon (meter £12.99, 50 test strips £7.99) so i've ordered one of them.


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 25, 2016)

ah ok ive just looked on eabay and i can get 50 for 5.99


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2016)

That's a very good price


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 25, 2016)

yeah dunno if cheaper is better tho ?


----------



## Desseardo (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Mark,
I've been diagnosed with type 2 this evening. My doctor has prescribed medication and actually gave me a BG meter! Aren't I Lucky! Tested my blood in surgery and it was 6.9. Then i tested it again after tea and it was 10.8. Hopefully will understand this new world soon.
Regards.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 25, 2016)

Well you did better than me in the surgery. I measured 12.9. Great you got a meter. I had to buy mine. It's daunting at first but you will soon be able to find out what you can and can't eat. Personally, I'm staying away from carbs. These are the worst culprits for raising BS. Tonight I had courgetti for the first time and it was amazing. Eveyone is great on this forum so anything you need to know, just ask. I'm not the expert though, I'm New too.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi to all the new people  There are some good links to great resources in our Useful Links thread, I'd recommend having a browse


----------



## Carolg (Jan 27, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I had to buy my own meter and strips.


So dod i mark


----------

